# OpenCPN Free Navigation Software



## Alalala (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm surprised OpenCPN has not had any mentions here - it's a free of charge, free software navigation system that is under development but apparently fully usable. Features of the most recent version, 1.3.0, include CM93 vector charts, AIS support and runs on Windows, Mac and Linux.

SourceForge.net: OpenCPN - OpenCPN project page at Sourceforge

cpnindex.html - Lead developer's homepage










Enjoy!!


----------



## modul8 (Oct 26, 2008)

don't know how to install it on my linux machine. i tried to ./configure from the directory, but it didn't go anywhere.
any linux heads out there that can help me out?


----------



## Alalala (Sep 17, 2007)

depends on the linux distro you're on - try and get one of the precompiled packages if you don't know how to compile!


----------



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

I had trouble with configure. If you are on ubuntu it needs libwxbase,libwxbasedev and libwx common, and libwxheaders installed along with libglu1mesadev and a package that went along with it. I had make errors after that so I may have a wrong package or I may have something else on my machine that is interfering with it. I need to get going but I will look further into it this evening.

It looks like a nice package that is still active even if they don't have a large community to help support it. Could not find much documentation but I only spent about 15 minutes on it.

Cool find though!


----------



## modul8 (Oct 26, 2008)

i was trying to install it on my netbook, to assess its suitability.
it runs Linpus, a light weight distribution of the redhat persuasion.
had no luck with that, so i tried using the new ubuntu netbook remix from a usb stick, and used the .deb file for installing it. worked like a charm, until i tried installing all of the maps at once. the netbook has only 1/2 gig of memory, so it was a little too much for it.


----------



## Alalala (Sep 17, 2007)

> Opencpn Version 1.3.2 has been released. This release contains numerous enhancements and bug fixes.
> 
> Highlights include:
> 
> ...


Development is continuing at a fast pace. Post feedback or bug reports at http://sourceforge.net/projects/opencpn/


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll keep an eye on it as SeaClear II could stand improvement...but I don't expect improvement from it!


----------



## Alalala (Sep 17, 2007)

Valiente said:


> I'll keep an eye on it as SeaClear II could stand improvement...but I don't expect improvement from it!


The open development model guarantees the long-term sustainability even if the primary developer gets bored with it 

I suggest filing any feature requests or bug reports at the discussion here or at SourceForge.net: Find and Develop Open-Source Software.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Alalala said:


> The open development model guarantees the long-term sustainability even if the primary developer gets bored with it
> 
> I suggest filing any feature requests or bug reports at the discussion here or at SourceForge.net: Find and Develop Open-Source Software.


That is optimistic at best. I have seen the majority of "open-Source" projects just disappear or never reach the lofty goals set out. Either the project is harder than anticipated or just no audience. But best of luck, I may try it out if just for messing around. Do you think this might work with a cheap GPS sensor from say DealExtreme? Thinking as a backup/planning type situation, where the main system is a dedicated chart plotter on deck and this down below.


----------



## Alalala (Sep 17, 2007)

> Opencpn Version 1.3.4 was released on 30 September, 2009.
> 
> This is a maintenance release containing the following enhancements:
> 
> ...


New version released - Enjoy!!


----------



## SVCetacea (Oct 14, 2007)

huguley3 said:


> I had trouble with configure. If you are on ubuntu it needs libwxbase,libwxbasedev and libwx common, and libwxheaders installed along with libglu1mesadev and a package that went along with it.!


If you are using Ubuntu, why not just use the .deb package?
Took me 30 secs to install.


----------



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

SVCetacea said:


> If you are using Ubuntu, why not just use the .deb package?
> Took me 30 secs to install.


That was a few months ago. There is a deb package now.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I use The Capn but I wanted to try this product on my Win XP machine. I only used it on one trip across the bay at the end of the season. It seemed to work just fine.


----------



## Idpnd (Oct 10, 2009)

*Opencpn Version 1.3.6 released!*



> Opencpn Version 1.3.6 was released on 05 January, 2010.
> 
> This is a maintenance release containing the following enhancements:
> 
> ...


You can get the newest version at sourceforge or at the new, dedicated openCPN website.


----------



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

Installed the latest on two Linux platforms, Ubuntu and Fedora. The Ubuntu install was painless and took just a few mins. The Fedora install had troubles. Had to install wxWidgets and make is still giving me compile errors. Havent tried windows yet, but plan to this weekend as I have one of those laptops on the boat.

Just today got some charts loaded, working on the GPS interface, and more to do. So far, it seems to work well but I have just scratched the surface.

Peace,
Maze


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I installed it on my laptop last week it's cool! But I can't figure out how to get it to open charts that I've downloaded from noaa. I'm sure it's a no brainer for most of you but I'm stumped.


----------



## mobilchuckje (Oct 2, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> I installed it on my laptop last week it's cool! But I can't figure out how to get it to open charts that I've downloaded from noaa. I'm sure it's a no brainer for most of you but I'm stumped.


Click the Wrench icon and then the Charts tab.

ImaGeek,
chuck.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

The built in charts work Chuck, it's the one's I got from Noaa .. don't know what file to copy them to for CPN to open them.


----------



## mobilchuckje (Oct 2, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> The built in charts work Chuck, it's the one's I got from Noaa .. don't know what file to copy them to for CPN to open them.


I simply used the Charts tab and added the directory where I saved the charts that I downloaded from NOAA. Maybe I'm misunderstanding your question.

Good luck,
chuck.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Denise - Chuck's got the right method. 

Step 1) Download the charts from NOAA. I like downloading by state best. Make a note of which folder the charts are saved to on your harddrive.

Step 2) Open said folder and unzip the files from NOAA. They should by default get unzipped into the same folder used for the original download.

Step 3) Click the "Wrench" tool on OpenCPN and then click the "Charts" tab.

Step 4) Within the charts tab, navigate to the folder on your harddrive where the charts were unzipped.

Step 5) Click "Add Selection"

Step 6) Click "Ok"

You should then see OpenCPN loading the charts.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Idpnd (Oct 10, 2009)

I just had a look at your blog, you got a nice OpenCPN screenshot there. It appears that you are using BSB charts however, when you want the NOAA vector charts as per the ENC S-57 standard (better detail when zoomed)?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks !*

Thank you the chart plotter works on my windows xp fine.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm running it on my Ubuntu 32 bit system, it's not compatible with 64bit. I like it, just need to learn how to use it!


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

*A Little Guidance*

I am not very literate with the tech side of all this and if there is a better location to pose this question, please let me know. I've downloaded program, have charted a route, and it works great. I then try to download route to my Garmin 76. The download/export screen shows up on computer, but I don't see the route on my 76. I have 76 set for NMEA and I have it plugged into computer with the 76 cable that came with purchase. Sorry for basic question. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Make sure the program has the comms set to the right port.



GMC said:


> I am not very literate with the tech side of all this and if there is a better location to pose this question, please let me know. I've downloaded program, have charted a route, and it works great. I then try to download route to my Garmin 76. The download/export screen shows up on computer, but I don't see the route on my 76. I have 76 set for NMEA and I have it plugged into computer with the 76 cable that came with purchase. Sorry for basic question. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Idpnd (Oct 10, 2009)

Export via GPX Out, then upload the file to your Garmin using the Garmin software package.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/elect...nmea-opencpn-garmin-raymarine.html#post555669


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

*Thanks, I'll try.*

Thanks.


----------

